# UGA v Auburn Game Thread



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

I have some FB friends that have posted pics and made posts that a blackout is in full force.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

Sony Michel is a game time decision. I would bet he plays.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 15, 2014)

Go dawgs, need to force at least 3 turnovers to slow them down.


----------



## tcward (Nov 15, 2014)

Go Dawgs! Go Chubb!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

espn has an interview with CMR from today, and he said to expect TGII3 "early and often."


----------



## weagle (Nov 15, 2014)

Just slipped my mouth piece in

WDE!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Go Dawgs, this is gonna be a tough one to pull out.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2014)

GO!!DAWGS!!...


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

If they're going to let Auburn hold the whole game, it will be a long game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> If they're going to let Auburn hold the whole game, it will be a long game.



noticed the RT on the 3rd and long.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh, an opening drive touchdown given up by the Dawgs. Not much different than most of the games this year. No surprise there.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

Got we done dawgs. Hope the D-fence shows up


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 15, 2014)

Our secondary needs to make a tackle, killed us against Florida too.


----------



## tcward (Nov 15, 2014)

Well that looked good. Put Gurley on defense...


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

That ain't good


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

My prediction is, Gurley will drive those extra yards and Auburn tries to strip it and eventually does.


----------



## tcward (Nov 15, 2014)

If we don't answer, gonna be a Looooong night.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Stupid flag!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, darn.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

Unreal


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

So we call holding on kickoff returns, but not on Auburn's offense. Got it. And yes, I realize that was a blatant hold.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

They're not going to call holding on any of those plays for Auburn and yet they call that?  Refs are going to give UGA a long night.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> So we call holding on kickoff returns, but not on Auburn's offense. Got it. And yes, I realize that was a blatant hold.



No doubt on both counts.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

What a fake!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Some GARBAGE PENALTIES so far!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

what a way to lose two great plays.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Absolute bull crap!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

A absolutely crap penalty against GA. Do they need Auburn to win this Bad.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

SEC officiating at its finest.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope UGA players start accidentally blasting refs trying to make a tackle.  It's disgusting how much the refs are biased.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

First Nick, now the refs.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow.  That might be a game changer.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Gonna be tough to beat the refs


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2014)

Yep,looks like we got to play the refs also.....go figure....


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 15, 2014)

Got a flag happy crew today.


----------



## K80 (Nov 15, 2014)

Refs must be miss state fans


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)

look for a fake


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Don't matter how good of a runningback you got if the o-line don't block for him.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Gotta be kick catch interference there.


----------



## K80 (Nov 15, 2014)

Go dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Nope! No contact! Georgia ball, now let's score!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Come on get 7 here now!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Gotta be kick catch interference there.



Should have been a block in the black.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Td!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Touchdown Dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Now if we can just keep the barn from answering, we will be in good shape.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

the wife just said this shold be a 21-7 or at least 14-7 game Dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> the wife just said this shold be a 21-7 or at least 14-7 game Dawgs



I agree with her.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

Mizzou up 3-0 on the Ags


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> the wife just said this shold be a 21-7 or at least 14-7 game Dawgs



A dropped pass and without that call and it could easily be 21-7.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Good first quarter. Would like to have those other 7, but that's how it goes.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Off topic, but go canes tonight.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Mizzou up 3-0 on the Ags



oops! Ags had a long return.....tied up 3


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Finally called a holding, woohoo.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

wow...a flag?!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

OH MY GAWD! A holding call on Awbarn.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Floyd may be the best player on UGA's roster.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

So this applies to all teams, but when you know that the punter is about to try to pin you deep and the chance of return is pretty slim, why not send an all out block?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Need a long drive here.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Need a long drive here.



I'll settle for a short drive that ends with 7.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing Chubb for the next 2 years.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 15, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> So this applies to all teams, but when you know that the punter is about to try to pin you deep and the chance of return is pretty slim, why not send an all out block?



One reason is because of what happened to Auburn on the fake.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> One reason is because of what happened to Auburn on the fake.



You mean a phantom penalty?


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2014)

Chubb is a bad boy


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Go for it!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

go for 6 coach.....RTDB


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2014)

Gurley looks like he is hurt....something does not look right


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Give it to Chubb. In Chubb, we trust.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Go for it, if you don't get it Auburn starts with bad field position.


----------



## weagle (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm good with the game so far.  Auburn just wants to get to the fourth quarter and be close.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Dial it up!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Woof woof woof!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Good lawd, Chubbs is a beast!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Touchdown Chubb!!! Oh Yeah!! Good call on going for it CMR!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

That beats a FG by a mile.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 15, 2014)

Great call coach!  Go get it!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That beats a FG by a mile.



And it beats a potentially blocked or missed FG by 1,000 miles.


----------



## K80 (Nov 15, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Gurley looks like he is hurt....something does not look right



Looked  like he hurt his leg when he went down while ago. My bad elbow


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Boom!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Defense playing hard.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 29 (22 members and 7 guests)


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks like the defense finally showed up


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

Yep even guests are checkin in


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

Defense was my biggest concern. They show up one week and are lost the next


----------



## reaper1nblack (Nov 15, 2014)

23 and 6 now i signed in


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Cant stop them on 3rd down


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

reaper1nblack said:


> 23 and 6 now i signed in



Welcome to the discussion!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Until now


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

Got to hold on to the football


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

I thought Gurley favored that arm on that carry they spoke of. Guess I wasn't seeing things


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Man, that ball couldn't have been delivered more perfectly.


----------



## K80 (Nov 15, 2014)

I bet Conley don't get many more tonight.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow. Shoulda been an easy block, but instead it's another chance for the offense.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

There going to call holding every chance they get against UGA.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

They might consider keeping the ball on the ground. That Chubb fella is some kind of awesome.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> There going to call holding every chance they get against UGA.



Yeah......


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Killing ourselves. Should be up by two scores. Let's go!


----------



## tcward (Nov 15, 2014)

Bassquatch said:


> They might consider keeping the ball on the ground. That Chubb fella is some kind of awesome.



Best back on the team IMO.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

My daughter was born 12 years ago today.  The Dawgs pulled off an improbable win that day and I'll settle for any kind of win today.  6 years ago today, we were leaving the hospital with my son and the Dawgs won that day too.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Keep it on the ground, score, and run the clock out.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

tcward said:


> best back on the team imo.



x2....


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Happy birthday to your kids lbz!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Keep it on the ground, score, and run the clock out.



Sounds good to me.  You got 2 of the best backs in the country. Feed em


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Another holding penalty on Georgia....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Our receiver need some glue on their hands.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

someone tell me that was def PI


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Our receiver need some glue on their hands.



I agree, but that one was just a good defensive play. Not much Conley could have done.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

Flip in over to the FSU Miami game a little. Miami looks good. 7-0 and there bout to score again


----------



## weagle (Nov 15, 2014)

It's going to take 35 to win this game.  We have been a 2nd half team so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh no....please just knock it down.......


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> My daughter was born 12 years ago today.  The Dawgs pulled off an improbable win that day and I'll settle for any kind of win today.  6 years ago today, we were leaving the hospital with my son and the Dawgs won that day too.



missed that earlier...happy birthday kids! and go dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Phew! 10 point lead at halftime. I'll take it.


----------



## weagle (Nov 15, 2014)

Laughing.  Had yall sweating on that one


----------



## Throwback (Nov 15, 2014)

There is no doubt nick Marshall can throw the bomb



T


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Plus we get the ball first to start the 2nd half.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Throwback said:


> There is no doubt nick Marshall can throw the bomb
> 
> 
> 
> T



But he didn't throw it early.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 15, 2014)

Throwback said:


> There is no doubt nick Marshall can throw the bomb
> 
> 
> 
> T



He's got a cannon, for sure.

Mason can get it out there a little ways when he needs to, but nobody on our sideline can catch it.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Nov 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Plus we get the ball first to start the 2nd half.



That's right


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Nov 15, 2014)

I hate it . This is the first game I've got to watch since Clemson. I've said it on other threads but I work all the time. Only worked 8 hours today and finally get to watch a game. Just hope I don't have too many adult drinks to get to work in the morning. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 15, 2014)

weagle said:


> It's going to take 35 to win this game.  We have been a 2nd half team so we'll see how this goes.



Agreed.  With Malzahn's offense, I wouldn't worry about a 10pt deficit at the half.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll take that first half
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 15, 2014)

Go Canes and A&M also!!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

I say let Chubb run the ball. Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 15, 2014)

DSGB said:


> I say let Chubb run the ball. Let's go Dawgs!



I agree, Chubb is the hot hand, feed the kid the ball, use Gurley as a decoy and play action.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2014)

Let's go Dawgs! !!!+


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Let's get this second half started with a touchdown, Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Or not...


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

Might want to lay off Gurley for a series or 2. Not that he has a target on his back or anything....


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

What was that?  A 3rd and 8 run.  Auburn has not been able to guard the pass well.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't guess either team has had much practice catching a football at 35*F


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

OH, another holding penalty on Auburn. Quite surprising they called that.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Come on Dawgs, make it 24-7.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Our defense looks good.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Penalty Bowl


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

A kick that should have been a fair catch ends up with a holding on UGA.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

Does Gurley seem a little off his game?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> OH, another holding penalty on Auburn. Quite surprising they called that.



They made up for it with that phantom holding against Reggie Davis.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Our defense looks good.



Well....on that series, we can thank the Auburn receivers' butterfingers.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Does Gurley seem a little off his game?



They are saying he can't move the football from one arm to the other.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Does Gurley seem a little off his game?



That last run was one he would have normally broke for a big one, so yes, but his off game is better than most RB's best game.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Chubb definitely got the hot hand right now.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

So this Chubb kid........


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

The cuts and vision of Chubb are way beyond a freshman should ever have.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

Chubbmanian Devil is on the prowl!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

TD Gurley!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Good run #3


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

Finally Gurley is on the board


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Chubb did the dirty work, but, yeah, give him six!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Keep it going Dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

I love those long drives like that. It really demoralizes a defense.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I love those long drives like that. It really demoralizes a defense.



this


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

We need a good defensive stand right here. An Int would be good.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Go dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 15, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I love those long drives like that. It really demoralizes a defense.



Especially when they run it down there throat


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Jordan Jenkins is getting mugged every play.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Stop 'em!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah! Now lets drive and score another 7!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2014)

Good stop, now feed Chubb


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Make it 31-7, punish them!!!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 15, 2014)

Alright now Great stop. Now feed the 2 headed monster, drive down, score and put a fork in them!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

Dawgs score on this series and it could get away from the Gus Bus real fast. CMR. _will_ keep his foot on the gas tonight.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

They must have had a 'Come to Jesus' meeting with the defense after the performance at Florida. They're on top of it right now.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2014)

Go Dawgs! !!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Never thought I'd say this this season, but get Gurley outta there and put Chubb in.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Gurley aint right.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

WOW!! TD Chubb!!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

Unbelievable. Highlight reel material!!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Nope. Out of bounds. Still a good play.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 15, 2014)

He stepped out


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Coming back, but still heck of a run.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 15, 2014)

No TD but that still was something to watch!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

Tough break for bull in China shop


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Still a heckuva play.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Give it to him again.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Settling for a FG sucks right there. Mason missed a WIDE OPEN Conley on 3rd down.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Gurley aint right.




they have targeted him. he is frustrated.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

Auburn defense is gased. Now is the time for the Dawgs offense to crank it up a notch.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Unless we go brain dead we should be able to score 2 more times. If so it wont matter what AU does.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Chubb is over 1,000 yards for the season. Wow. Who woulda thought that the first one to 1,000 yards this season wouldn't be Gurley?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Chubbs left, Chubbs right, Chubbs up the middle. Repeat till end of game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

Mizzou 13 A&M 13.....11:47 3rd


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

a goat


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 15, 2014)

I am still really nervous about this.  Auburn is moving.


----------



## tcward (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh no here we go on defense.....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

How are people always wide open in the middle of the field against us?


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Just a reminder. Auburn was up by 20 last year going into the 4th quarter. I think we all remember how close that game ended up.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Got the pick, but yet again, it would have been better to just knock it down. Lol


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Picked


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2014)

Should have batted that ball down


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

that pick was both a blessing and a curse.....reflex catch


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Rather he would have knocked it down, but I am proud to get it.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Herria (sp) just gotna pick in Auburn's red zone
 GO DAWGS! !!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Gurley aint right.



Been saying that...


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 15, 2014)

Give it to Hicks up th middle.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Well a long field could let us eat the clock up.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2014)

20-13 aTm


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

Now, this is the same UGA we saw playing Clemson and Missouri. Not sure where they were the rest of the season.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

Gurley over 100 now!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Good run by Gurley.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

If this Georgia team had showed up in South Carolina and Jacksonville, UGA would be undefeated.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Uh oh.........


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

That ain't good boys


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

This is not good.


----------



## tcward (Nov 15, 2014)

Auburn you are TOAST and I love it!!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Gurley goes down


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Hope this doesn't end up being Marcus Lattimore part 2.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

not good.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope and pray it ain't bad, Gurley don't deserve that.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 15, 2014)

That's why I wouldn't have come back. He might have just tore his acl. Hope this doesn't ruin his NFL carer


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

I hate to see that. They've been after Gurley the entire game, IMO. Probably Chubb too, but they can't get a hold on him. I imagine he's like trying to tackle a Mack truck.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 15, 2014)

He tore something.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 15, 2014)

He's done.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Good luck in the NFL Gurley. I doubt we will see you again in a Georgia uniform.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

College career could be over.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

what happened to Auburn? I was expecting this game to be much closer. Is it injuries?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 15, 2014)

There went a 1st round pick for Gurley. He tore something


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

TD Chubb!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Beast mode


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> what happened to Auburn? I was expecting this game to be much closer. Is it injuries?



Nope. It's Georgia delivering a beat down.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 15, 2014)

I feel sick. Prayers sent to him and his family.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> what happened to Auburn? I was expecting this game to be much closer. Is it injuries?



well look what the Tide washed in


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> what happened to Auburn? I was expecting this game to be much closer. Is it injuries?



Yeah, an injury to Gurley. More Chubb!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

easy boys....could just be a sprain.... college might be over still, but he will be fine. Lattimore had a much worse injury.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 15, 2014)

Man, I hate that for Gurley.  Everybody had that look on their face like it was serious.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

Chubb is going places. Reminds me of Knowshon in his ability to duck, bob, cut, and weave....and maybe a little harder to get on the ground. I hope he plays through this senior year.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I feel sick. Prayers sent to him and his family.



Yep. Hopefully he will have a full and successful career in the NFL when he recovers from that.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> what happened to Auburn? I was expecting this game to be much closer. Is it injuries?



Lot of injured egos.


----------



## weagle (Nov 15, 2014)

Good game all around by the dogs.  Great game plan and execution, limited the penalties and no turnovers.

My Tigers just spun their wheels.  I didn't see any lack of effort.  We were just a beat off in all phases.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Bassquatch said:


> Chubb is going places. Reminds me of Knowshon in his ability to duck, bob, cut, and weave....and maybe a little harder to get on the ground. I hope he plays through this senior year.



Not happening these days.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

Commentator should keep his day job...


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Mizzou up by 7. Go Aggies!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Boom!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

Gurley definitely did his part in this game. He was able to gain some yards and some points while giving Chubb a chance to catch his breath. Hopefully his injury is recoverable.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 15, 2014)

weagle said:


> Good game all around by the dogs.  Great game plan and execution, limited the penalties and no turnovers.
> 
> My Tigers just spun their wheels.  I didn't see any lack of effort.  We were just a beat off in all phases.



The game felt a lot closer than the score indicates.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Another turnover? Why not? Go Dawgs!!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

If it wasn't over, it is now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Close to a boatrace.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 15, 2014)

Might want to slip some fresh hand warmers in those gloves.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2014)

Good stuff......GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 15, 2014)

Guys I hate to say it but I beat its an ACL with the way the players are coming up to him, knee completely wrapped in ice, and helmet not in sight. Guess we will tell when he walks off the field.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 15, 2014)

Bama wins and Aubbie goes down. I have to say it was a good day!

Congrats to the Dawgs! Completely dominated the barn. 

Hope Bama and UGA head up in the SECCG again. Would be another slugfest. Just one more game to go to make it in.


----------



## weagle (Nov 15, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> The game felt a lot closer than the score indicates.



When I really felt we were in trouble was after we stopped UGA on the first drive of the second half.  Then Nick threw 2 perfect long balls that were dropped and then we sputtered and punted.  We never recovered.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

been watching fsu/Miami, couldn't believe the clinic uga are running. my coworkers will be happy


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

I never would have thought we would be putting our backups in against Auburn. Lol


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> Bama wins and Aubbie goes down. I have to say it was a good day!
> 
> Congrats to the Dawgs! Completely dominated the barn.
> 
> Hope Bama and UGA head up in the SECCG again. Would be another slugfest. Just one more game to go to make it in.



well spoken bama fan. congrats on the win. the day was tailor made for the tide.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Go Aggies, Vols, or Razorbacks! But most importantly, Go Dawgs!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Free Waffle House in Athens!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 15, 2014)

Way to  go dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Mizzou pulling away from A & M


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Free Waffle House in Athens!



 I escaped the madness this afternoon for a weekend of deerhunting in the midstate. traveling on game day is rough.

I watched the first drive of this game and was thinking Auburn were gonna make a contest of it. that was there only score - wow.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

So happy and depressing at the same time. That's the end of the SEC schedule for UGA. That means the season is very close to ending. 

Good win Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 15, 2014)

come on TAMU or UT and beat Mizzou.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 15, 2014)

Solid defensive performance by UGA.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I escaped the madness this afternoon for a weekend of deerhunting in the midstate. traveling on game day is rough.
> 
> I watched the first drive of this game and was thinking Auburn were gonna make a contest of it. that was there only score - wow.



Georgia blew many other opportunities, as well. Could've been worse.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 15, 2014)

Way to go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 15, 2014)

War who?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 15, 2014)

I love those hairy DAWGS
Go DAWGS!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

5 straight for Chubb going over 140. Kid is gonna be something special.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 15, 2014)

Great game Barners. Now we need a little help from A & M, Arky or 10rc. Go Dawgs!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Good game Dawgs. Hope and pray the Gurley injury isn't as serious as first looked


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> 5 straight for Chubb going over 140. Kid ISspecial.



Fixed it


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Fixed it



Thanks!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 15, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> well spoken bama fan. congrats on the win. the day was tailor made for the tide.



And much respect to MS St on a hard fought battle. Homefield & Sims legs was the reason Bama pulled off the upset in the end. State has heck of a team and earned their way to #1 Imo. 
And all's not lost for them either. A Bama loss in the iron bowl and a State win in the egg bowl, your right back in the mix. If that scenario happens and UGA doesn't represent the East in the SECCG, I'll be yelling hail state right there with you.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 15, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> And much respect to MS St on a hard fought battle. Homefield & Sims legs was the reason Bama pulled off the upset in the end. State has heck of a team and earned their way to #1 Imo.
> And all's not lost for them either. A Bama loss in the iron bowl and a State win in the egg bowl, your right back in the mix. If that scenario happens and UGA doesn't represent the East in the SECCG, I'll be yelling hail state right there with you.



That wasn't an upset.  Bama is the better team and most folks already knew that.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Great game Barners. Now we need a little help from A & M, Arky or 10rc. Go Dawgs!



looks like Ark may get their first sec win against a ranked LSU team. pitching a shutout. can they hang on...


----------



## nickel back (Nov 15, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Good game Dawgs. Hope and pray the Gurley injury isn't as serious as first looked



Yep...


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 15, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> And much respect to MS St on a hard fought battle. Homefield & Sims legs was the reason Bama pulled off the upset in the end. State has heck of a team and earned their way to #1 Imo.
> And all's not lost for them either. A Bama loss in the iron bowl and a State win in the egg bowl, your right back in the mix. If that scenario happens and UGA doesn't represent the East in the SECCG, I'll be yelling hail state right there with you.



I appreciate your kind words. the best team clearly won. Bama are the gold standard of the conference always have been always will be. I've been following State football since the Sherrill era and I saw some self destructive tendencies indicative of that period rear their ugly head in this game. The play which caused a safety, the penalty when they had the ball on the goal line at the end of the first half which turned what could've been a TD into a fg an of course the turnovers and poorly thrown passes. Some of that was because Bama played lights out defense and rattled state into not executing when they did have opportunities. Having said that, some of the stuff that cost them the game  came from our own lockerroom. Their special teams are aweful and the field position was terrible all day. Let's be honest State played a pretty crummy game here. Prescott made bad decisions and was often inaccurate. Their defense played well but couldn't be on the field the entire time. This game could've gotten ugly and been a lopsided blowout in favor of Bama I'm really surprised it didn't.  Could've been a total decapitation. We lost by a safety and a field goal, all results of one play. But there are no moral victories. State will have to move forward and try to take care of business in their last two contests. With the Auburn performance I won't be holding my breath. Whatever the outcome of the season, it's been an amazing leap forward for State football this year.

Congratulations again on the well deserved big win in Tuscaloosa.

p.s. pardon me hijacking the UGA thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2014)

congrats to the georgia bulldogs on an awesome win.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2014)

Gus bus blew a tire or two tonight. Lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Gus bus blew a tire or two tonight. Lol



the engine is blown on the gus bus and it wont be repaired until the offseason. Barn is done.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 15, 2014)

weagle said:


> When I really felt we were in trouble was after we stopped UGA on the first drive of the second half.  Then Nick threw 2 perfect long balls that were dropped and then we sputtered and punted.  We never recovered.



I felt the barn was in trouble when they kept signing thug castoffs from other programs and you and your buddies kept using the term "thuga" and saying that UGA couldn't dicipline players like the good men at Auburn could. Karma at it's best. Your program got beat like a bunch of boys playing men tonight. Sign a deal with the devil and he comes for payment eventually. I just bope Nick didn't steal anything while he was in town. Go Dawgs!!!! Oh yeah, Bama won today too. Bad day to be a barner.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> 5 straight for Chubb going over 140. Kid is gonna be something special.



Already is


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2014)

This game would have been a blow out, except that our receivers, with the exception of Malcom Mitchell, could not catch a cold.  Great game plan on both sides of the ball, but wow, does Pruit have Gus's number or what.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I felt the barn was in trouble when they kept signing thug castoffs from other programs and you and your buddies kept using the term "thuga" and saying that UGA couldn't dicipline players like the good men at Auburn could. Karma at it's best. Your program got beat like a bunch of boys playing men tonight. Sign a deal with the devil and he comes for payment eventually. I just bope Nick didn't steal anything while he was in town. Go Dawgs!!!! Oh yeah, Bama won today too. Bad day to be a barner.



All 4 wheels came off the Gus Bus and it blew a transmission.......The luck ran out Saturday night and karma reared her ugly head.......34 to 7 LOL!!!!It was rockin tween the hedges.
Go Dawgs.


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 16, 2014)

You know it might be a glass half empty point of view, but I didn't see that much defensive greatness going on yesterday.  I saw a lot of Auburn dropped passes (same UGA) and fumbles the whole game.

But still enough to keep the ball most of the game with Chubb plowing the turf.

Compare to what the AL defense was doing to Miss State yesterday.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 16, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> All 4 wheels came off the Gus Bus and it blew a transmission.......The luck ran out Saturday night and karma reared her ugly head.......34 to 7 LOL!!!!It was rockin tween the hedges.
> Go Dawgs.


Congrats to Ga on your win. Luck wasn't involved. Ga came to play! Nick Chubb is a good kid & by far the better back yesterday.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 16, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> This game would have been a blow out, except that our receivers, with the exception of Malcom Mitchell, could not catch a cold.  Great game plan on both sides of the ball, but wow, does Pruit have Gus's number or what.



What do you need for a blowout?  34 unanswered points doesn't do it for you?  Basically two touchdowns called back with penalties.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 16, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> Congrats to Ga on your win. Luck wasn't involved. Ga came to play! Nick Chubb is a good kid & by far the better back yesterday.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oldstick said:


> You know it might be a glass half empty point of view, but I didn't see that much defensive greatness going on yesterday.  I saw a lot of Auburn dropped passes (same UGA) and fumbles the whole game.
> 
> But still enough to keep the ball most of the game with Chubb plowing the turf.
> 
> Compare to what the AL defense was doing to Miss State yesterday.


Nothing to compare. Misstake sucks


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2014)

It's a great day to be a Dawg. Don't know what happened to the Gus Bus. They did not play up to what they are capable of and that's a good thing for us. The whole game I kept waiting on an AU morale crushing drive but it never happened.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 16, 2014)

Oldstick said:


> You know it might be a glass half empty point of view, but I didn't see that much defensive greatness going on yesterday.  I saw a lot of Auburn dropped passes (same UGA) and fumbles the whole game.
> 
> But still enough to keep the ball most of the game with Chubb plowing the turf.
> 
> Compare to what the AL defense was doing to Miss State yesterday.



Auburn had the leading rush offense and averaged nearly 40 Pts per game, totally shut down the run and held to. 7 Pts.  Just enjoy this, it doesn't happen every week.  Coaches dialed up a gem last night.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 16, 2014)

Glad I was in the woods with a bunch of kids for youth waterfowl than watching the game . Congrats to most dog fans except the ones texting an bragging  sounds like you guys are on track while AU is stepping back alittle   Best of luck rest of the way 



WDE


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

Gus bus


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 16, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Gus bus



Never gets old does it


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Never gets old does it



Nope.  It doesn't


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 16, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Nope.  It doesn't



Congrats  Hope you got a fire hydrant nearby an all animals are out safely


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats to the doggies !!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats dawgs. Dominating performance, hope we can return the hospitality early and often.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 21, 2014)

I wont soon forget this game....I could watch the replay  over and over again.SEC Network does a show call SEC in 60,anybody else watch it?It shows all the big plays from each of the SEC games over 60 minutes.Well lets just say Auburn didn't have many highlights,but the Dawgs did!!!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 21, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I wont soon forget this game....I could watch the replay  over and over again.SEC Network does a show call SEC in 60,anybody else watch it?It shows all the big plays from each of the SEC games over 60 minutes.Well lets just say Auburn didn't have many highlights,but the Dawgs did!!!



What may have been even better was watching Charles Barkley sing Glory, Glory on TNT. Seems he lost a bet with Ernie Johnson Jr.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2014)

Personally I think we were lucky. Auburn phoned it in. Give them a second chance and I don't think we would be this lucky twice. If you can catch lightning in a bottle chalk it up to luck. You won't be able to repeat it.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 21, 2014)

While nobody saw that beatdown coming, we've seen the defense play that well enough to know they had it in 'em (second half against Clemson, entire Missouri game, first half Arkansas). If they would only play that well consistently, they could easily be undefeated. 

Auburn was the lucky one last year.

'14: 34-7
'13: 38-43
'12: 38-0
'11: 45-7


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats on getting the series even.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 21, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Personally I think we were lucky. Auburn phoned it in. Give them a second chance and I don't think we would be this lucky twice. If you can catch lightning in a bottle chalk it up to luck. You won't be able to repeat it.



I don't know about that....Pruitt seems to have Auburns number!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 21, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> Congrats on getting the series even.



9-3 in the last 12


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah. I remember those. Y'all had gotten pretty far behind before that. Y'all may win some more but it will even back up.


----------

